# Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??



## fishmike (8. März 2006)

Hallo,

auch wenns schon wieder ein leidiges Thema ist, aber ich konnte im Forum nichts brauchbares finden:

nachdem ich nun mit dem Fox Horizon "auf die Nase gefallen" :r bin will ich mir ein "richtiges" Pod zulegen...

Ich fische hauptsächlich in der Donau, im Altarm, wie auch in der Strömung ab und zu auch an Seen vom Steg aus. Zielfisch: Karpfen wie auch hin und wieder auf Wels - in der Donau.

Ich habe meine Auswahl auf 3 Pods beschränkt
- Cygnet Grand Snyper (derzeit mein Favorit - ist auch mehr als genug drüber hier am Board zu lesen)
- Quantum World Champion (mein Händler rädt mir zu diesem, es soll nochmal besser als das Cygnet sein)
- Amiaud Carp'o (bei ebay zu einem guten Preis zu bekommen und auch immer wieder viel gelobt - aber ist es wirklich Stabil als Highpod in der Strömung)

Ich kann leider keines der Pods in real sehen. 
Das Pod soll einfach möglichst stabil, flexibel und haltbar sein, aber auch preislich in einem angemessenem Rahmen.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## esox_105 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



> Cygnet Grand Snyper (derzeit mein Favorit - ist auch mehr als genug drüber hier am Board zu lesen)


 
Das Grand Snyper ist in meinen Augen eines der besten Rod Pod`s überhaupt, nur soll es momentan einige Lieferengpässe geben.





> Quantum World Champion (mein Händler rädt mir zu diesem, es soll nochmal besser als das Cygnet sein)


 
Ist doch logisch, daß dein Händler dir zu dem Rod Pod rät, wenn er es gerade verfügbar hat, dann will er es dir auch verkaufen  .  

Das Teil von Quantum ist ja eigentlich nur eine Kopie vom Grand Snyper, was soll da dran Besser sein?


----------



## fishmike (8. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil von Quantum ist ja eigentlich nur eine Kopie vom Grand Snyper, was soll da dran Besser sein?



genau das habe ich mir ja auch gedacht, aber mein Händler meint dass die Schwächen vom Cygnet beim Quantum behoben wurden |kopfkrat 

Ich hoffe dass es einige gibt die dieses Pod fischen und ihren Senf dazu geben können - ich kann es leider nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich keine Erfahrung mit diesen Pods habe....


----------



## esox_105 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



> genau das habe ich mir ja auch gedacht, aber mein Händler meint dass die Schwächen vom Cygnet beim Quantum behoben wurden |kopfkrat


 

Ich habe an meinem Grand Snyper noch keine Schwächen feststellen können.


----------



## fishmike (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Haben eigentlich jene die eine Sammelbestellung vom Cygnet machen wollten schon einen Händler gefunden, der ihnen einen guten Preis macht?
Das günstigste was ich im Netz gefunden habe waren € 225,-

Wer fischt eigentlich mit einem Amiaud? Wird immer wieder viel gelobt, aber fast niemand kann etwas konkretes dazu sagen.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein Händler meint dass die Schwächen vom Cygnet beim Quantum behoben wurden |kopfkrat ...



Wenn er damit die unter praktisch eher unwahrscheinlichen Bedingungen umklappende hintere U-Schwinge meint, hat er recht. Die ist beim Quantum fest arretiert und steht im rechten Winkel zum Zentralrohr. Liegt daran, dass die U-Schwingen nicht geklappt, sondern gesteckt und dann geschraubt werden.

Das ist aber auch eigentlich die einzige positive Änderung. Absolut besch*ssen ist beim Quantum gelöst, dass nur die original mitgelieferten Sticks an das Pod passen. Also nix mit "Ich hab noch lange Powersticks und baue damit das Pod höher."


----------



## fishmike (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber auch eigentlich die einzige positive Änderung. Absolut besch*ssen ist beim Quantum gelöst, dass nur die original mitgelieferten Sticks an das Pod passen. Also nix mit "Ich hab noch lange Powersticks und baue damit das Pod höher."



Das ist schon mal ein ko kriterium, denn wenns ein 4 bein wird dann will ich die meiner meinung sehr praktischen stormpoles vom fox weiterverwenden.

Somit gehts bei mir nur noch darum ob das Amioud in Inox Ausführung oder das Cygnet. Kosten tuts mir ungefähr das gleiche, da das Amiaud leicht gebraucht ist.

Gibts vielleicht Leute die beide Pods haben?
Oder das Amiaud Mini schon eingesetzt haben?

mfg
MICHI


----------



## ae71 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

hallo, hast du schon mal gerade wegen starker strömung an das pod  von carpsounder gedacht? schaus dir mal an, superstabil und ich habe bisher nichts negatives von gehört!
grüsse
toni


----------



## fishmike (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				ae71 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, hast du schon mal gerade wegen starker strömung an das pod  von carpsounder gedacht? schaus dir mal an, superstabil und ich habe bisher nichts negatives von gehört!
> grüsse
> toni



Ja, hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, da ich aber sehr viel als Highpod fische ist es nicht so geeignet, da es leicht kippt, aber trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag.

Ich hab mich schon so gut wie für das Amiaud entschieden, ist zwar leicht gebraucht, aber in der Edelstahlausführung fast unzerstörbar. Und das Cygnet ist momentan anscheinend nirgends zu einem vernünftigen Preis lieferbar.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## esox_105 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cygnet-Grand-Snyper-Rod-Pod_W0QQitemZ7222370171QQcategoryZ65984QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

@ Esox_105

Und das ist sogar schon eine Auktion mit dieser neuen Ebay-Funktion "Preis vorschlagen" ... da ist also Spielraum nach unten beim Verkäufer... #6


----------



## esox_105 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Wer den Eigenbau Trööt aufmerksam verfolgt hat, weiß was so ein Pod im Einkauf kostet. Wenn das gebot des potenziellen Käufers stimmt, kann man noch ein paar Euronen einsparen   .


----------



## Zpoll (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Am 06.03.06 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:[/FONT]Lieferzeit beträgt momentan 8 - 10 Wochen

Wenn dus sofort brauchst wird wohl knapp


----------



## esox_105 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



> Am 06.03.06 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:Lieferzeit beträgt momentan 8 - 10 Wochen


 

Wenn das mit dem sch... Wetter so weiter geht, kann man es sowieso nicht eher gebrauchen  .


----------



## fishmike (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Ich habe den Verkäufer sogar schon vor ein paar Tagen kontaktiert, aktuelle meint er seinen 3 Wochen Lieferzeit realistisch und beim Preis kann man noch einiges machen....
Aber das hier leicht gebraucht für unter 300 Euronen ist auch ned schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Amiaud-Edelstahl...itemZ7190756281QQcategoryZ65984QQcmdZViewItem


mfg
MICHI


----------



## 850trx (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Hi,
Ich weiß, ist keines der nachgefragten Pods, aber für mich total interessant, da extrem vielseitig. Becker-Pod - vielleicht eine echte Alternaive zu den bisher genannten.
Hat jemand das Ding schon mal auf ner Messe gesehen und kann etwas genaueres erzählen?
Gruß
peter


----------



## Merlinrs (9. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				850trx schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich weiß, ist keines der nachgefragten Pods, aber für mich total interessant, da extrem vielseitig. Becker-Pod - vielleicht eine echte Alternaive zu den bisher genannten.
> Hat jemand das Ding schon mal auf ner Messe gesehen und kann etwas genaueres erzählen?
> Gruß
> peter



Das sieht dem Pelzer Phaser ziemlich ähnlich, ob es da der preisunterschied rechtfertigt ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das hier leicht gebraucht für unter 300 Euronen ist auch ned schlecht:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Amiaud-Edelstahl...itemZ7190756281QQcategoryZ65984QQcmdZViewItem


Das ist das Mini-Carpo und der Preis damit über dem Neupreis (knapp 400€ als Deluxe Ausführung mit Stofftasche, Mit einfacher PVC-Tasche noch ca 30€ günstiger)...



> aber für mich total interessant, da extrem vielseitig. Becker-Pod - vielleicht eine echte Alternaive zu den bisher genannten.
> Hat jemand das Ding schon mal auf ner Messe gesehen und kann etwas genaueres erzählen?





> Das sieht dem Pelzer Phaser ziemlich ähnlich


Äh ja, die Farbe ist ähnlich, der rest eher weniger 

Ich habs mal gesehen (fast Baugleich dem P.U.R.-Products), als Dreibein brauchbar, als vierbein eher nicht. Dafür ist der Preis recht heftig, denn entsprechende Dreibeine gibts woanders für nen 50er nachgeschmissen...

Wenn dich nen echt Gutes Dreibein interessiert, würd ich eher zum Fishcon tendieren. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## 850trx (12. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs mal gesehen (fast Baugleich dem P.U.R.-Products), als Dreibein brauchbar, als vierbein eher nicht. Dafür ist der Preis recht heftig, denn entsprechende Dreibeine gibts woanders für nen 50er nachgeschmissen...


 
Danke Holger! Schade, ich dachte das ist ein Pod, welches überall aufzubauen ist, bei Bedarf als Vierbein eben sehr stabil steht.
Gut, ich werde wohl dann auch zum Grand Sniper oder zum Quantum tendieren.
Grüße
peter


----------



## karpfenjäger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

hallo ich fische das Filip's pod schau es dir doch mal an ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit www.rodpod.de
gruss martin
P.S wenn du zu viel geld hast dann kannst du dier ein seibert pod holen das ist aber nicht billig aber bestimmt das beste das es gerade auf dem markt gibt www.seibert-metallbau.de


----------



## Nepenthes (16. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

bah müsst Ihr Geld haben!! Ein Rod Pod für ca. 300€ wer will den dafür so viel Geld ausgeben? Da kauf ich mir doch lieber eine super Rute bevor ich so viel Geld für ein Rod Pod ausgebe. 
Ulli Dulli bei ebay verkauft auch ein Preislich sehr atraktives Rod Pod:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BESTPREISGARANTIE-ALU-ROD-POD-HI-POD-360-DREHBAR-TOP_W0QQitemZ7227087068QQcategoryZ65984QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fishmike (16. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				Nepenthes schrieb:
			
		

> bah müsst Ihr Geld haben!! Ein Rod Pod für ca. 300€ wer will den dafür so viel Geld ausgeben? Da kauf ich mir doch lieber eine super Rute bevor ich so viel Geld für ein Rod Pod ausgebe.
> Ulli Dulli bei ebay verkauft auch ein Preislich sehr atraktives Rod Pod:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BESTPREISGARANTIE-ALU-ROD-POD-HI-POD-360-DREHBAR-TOP_W0QQitemZ7227087068QQcategoryZ65984QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich denke nicht dass sich die meisten von uns "verrückten" Anglern (behaupte jetzt ich) ein teures Rod Pod kaufen weil sie viel Geld haben, sondern einfach weil sie wert drauf legen dass ihre Ruten verläßlich und sicher abgelegt sind und das Pod eine lange Lebensdauer hat.  
Bis vor kurzem konnte auch ich mir nicht vorstellen jemals so ein teures Rod Pod zu erwerben, allerdings habe ich mir immer hochwertigere Ruten gekauft und diese sind ab und zu vom Rod Pod gefallen oder das Pod ist eben umgefallen - kann schon vorkommen wenn ein großes Passagierschiff in der Donau vorbeifährt oder wenn z.B. der Wind extrem stark weht. Da schmerzt dann aber richtig das Herz wenn auf einmal im Blank ein tiefer Kratzer (im besten Fall) ist oder sogar der Blank beschädigt ist.:c 
Darum wäre mir persönlich das Argument dass ein teures Pod Pod den Angelplatz aufwertet zu wenig (dazu würde es ein billiges auch tun), sondern ich für mich persönlich will einfach ein Produkt haben, auf das ich mich dauerhaft verlassen kann sowol was die Qualität als Rutenablage angeht als auch die Qualität der verwendeten Materialen am Pod.

Ich habe mich im übrigen für das Amiaud Carp'o Mini entschieden, bin wirklich schon gespannt wies ist wenn ich es bekomme. :k 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## STICHLING (16. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Hi


das hier ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern 

http://www.nr-rutenbau.de/nr-rodpod/nr-rodpod.htm


Zitze


----------



## fishmike (16. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				STICHLING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> das hier ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern
> ...



Gibts da auch Preise dazu?
Die Produkte und Dienstleistungen auf der Page scheinen allerdings nichts für den schmalen Geldbeutel zu sein.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Nepenthes (17. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

wäre jetzt sehr interessant wenn sich einer melden würde der dieses 49,-€ Rod Pod von Ulli Dulli hat der mal beschreiben könnte ob dieses vernünftig steht. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr stabil aus, da die Füße des Pods sehr weit abstehen.


----------



## kolmwalker (17. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				Nepenthes schrieb:
			
		

> wäre jetzt sehr interessant wenn sich einer melden würde der dieses 49,-€ Rod Pod von Ulli Dulli hat der mal beschreiben könnte ob dieses vernünftig steht. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr stabil aus, da die Füße des Pods sehr weit abstehen.



Hab das Teil am Wasser schon gesehen. Macht keinen schlechten Eindruck und steht auf jeden Fall stabil.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



> wenn sich einer melden würde der dieses 49,-€ Rod Pod von Ulli Dulli


Da müssten sich mit wenig suchen mindestens 2 Threads zu finden.

Obs stabil steht ist ansichtssache, was man unter stabil Versteht. Der eine findet ein Kartenhaus das nicht umfällt stabil, der andere hält Baustahl für instabil...

Das ulli Dulli und ähnliche fallen nicht gleich um und wackeln auch nicht wie Lämmerschwänze. Aber mit hochstehenden Ruten wirft die ein kleiner Karpfen genauso um, wie der Mistral. Für Ottonormaluser also brauchbar, für Extremangler Spielzeug.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## kolmwalker (17. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Da müssten sich mit wenig suchen mindestens 2 Threads zu finden.
> 
> Obs stabil steht ist ansichtssache, was man unter stabil Versteht. Der eine findet ein Kartenhaus das nicht umfällt stabil, der andere hält Baustahl für instabil...
> 
> ...



Also ich würde dann doch mal definitiv sagen, dass es für ein Dreibein stabil steht und die 50 Euro allemal gut angelegt sind. Außerdem wird wohl kaum einer ernsthaft dieses "ulli Dulli" als High Pod verwenden wollen, genau so wenig  wird sich ein "Extremangler" mit Pod's in der 50 Euro-Liga befassen.
Bezüglich Kartenhaus - wenn ich mein Grand Snyper mit hochgestellen Ruten beim Wels-Fischen verwenden möchte, muss ich wohl auch damit rechnen, dass die ganze Stellage wegfliegt.#h


----------



## fishmike (17. März 2006)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt mein Amiaud Mini Carpo bekommen, das steht wirklich richtig stabil!! Da wackelt nichts und was mir besonders gefällt, es ist alles so einfach wie möglich gestaltet und absolut funktional. #6 
Schwer finde ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht, der einzige Nachteil (abgesehen vom Preis) den dieses Pod gegenüber anderen hat ist dass es relativ lange dauert bis es aufgebaut ist, da es doch einige Teile hat - in die man es wohl oder übel zerlegen muss damit man es in die Tasche bekommt.
Aber ich bin absolut überzeugt von dem Teil, da kann nichts rosten, da wackelt nichts und es steht super stabil und man kann die Ruten in jede Stellung bringen - es läßt sich einfach alles verstellen.... :l 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## fcschuppi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Hallo, ich hab eine Frage.
Ich wollte fragen ob jemand von euch weiß wo man das Quantum World Champion Rod Pod kaufen kann. Ich habe schon überall gesucht und nur ein paar ohne Buzzer Bars gefunden. 
wäre sehr net wenn mir jemand ein paar Onlineshops oder Seiten auflisten könnte, wo man das Pod kaufen kann und möglich auch mit Buzzer Bars.
Danke!


----------



## Carp--Angler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Das hier ?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMWorldChampionUniversalRodPod


----------



## fcschuppi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

ja genau den hier finde ich immer aber der ist ohne Buzzer Bars deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jemand andere Shops kennt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal den "Balzer Cyber Pod Gold" ansehen.. Kostet um einiges weniger, flexibel ohne Ende und dazu noch Stabil.

Aufbau ist möglich als 
- High-Pod mit 3 Beinen und, wenn gewollt oder nötig, mit noch 2 Banksticks zusätzlich als Stütze;
- als Pod im "Flachbau" mit 4 kurzen Beinen zum angeln im Stillwasser. 

Das Dreibein ist, genauso wie die 4 kurzen Beine, abnehmbar. Außerdem kann man vorne zwei lange Beine einschrauben und hinten kurze usw usw....
Auf die Gewinde passen jede andere Banksticks. Es können drei Ruten aufgelegt werden, die Buzzer Bars sind mit zwei Banksticks im Querträger verschraubbar und in der Höhe verstellbar.
Und man hat selbst bei 13ft-ruten kein Problem beim auflegen...

Uvp ist um die 170€, mit Glück bei Ebay für ca. 150€ Sofortkauf zu bekommen....


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

hi ho ..

naja der einzige vorteil von rod pods ist der das sie zu high pods umfunktioniert werden können.....ansonsten finde ich pod`s mittlerweile für überflüssig...normale banks sticks tuen es genau so gut,,, ich habe mein rod pod schon lange in den keller verbannt da ich den sinn darin nicht mehr finde..und dann noch 300 euro oder mehr ..nene überflüssig ... zudem bin ich karpfenangler und da machen so 7-9 kilo zusätzlich schlepperei schon einiges aus... zumal ich finde das viele einfach nur noch angeben wollen mit ihren edelstahl pods oder was auch immer..die ganze tackelschlacht ist einfach nur lächerlich... ich setze mein geld lieber in gute ruten und gute rollen .. oder in gutes futter..anstatt in bisssanzeiger mit diebstahlsicherung ..edelstahlpods usw... schließlich kommt es darauf an was UNTER wasser liegt ....#6 leute denkt mal bissle nach ..manche wissen nicht wie sie übertreiben können.... schon mal dran gedacht das nen bankstick noch sicherer steht als nen rod pod...? wohl kaum^^ also wirklich leute..hand aufs herz und überlegt euch 3x was euch bestimmte leute andrehen wollen oder euch erzählen wollen.....vieles ist wirklich übertrieben und überflüssig..
PS: ich will niemanden hier im forum anpissen oder so ,,,es ist jeden selber überlassen wo er sein geld lässt ,,, ich wollte jedeglich mal bissle kritik und anregungen geben zum  nachdenken.. 

in dem sinne  dicke fische und petri :vik:
und bitte keine heulmails oder so


----------



## Carras (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Hi TKDL,

ja,...Banksticks sind günstiger, flexibler, unauffälliger, leichter,...

Auch ich bevorzuge die Bankstickvariante,...wenn es geht.

Es gibt aber auch Angelplätze, die für Banksticks nicht geeignet sind.
Manche Baggerseen mit Steinen und Kies am Ufer,...sorgen dafür , daß die Banksticks nicht eingesetzt werden können. Bevor der Stick hier hebt, hast Du ihn krumm geschlagen.

Oder wenn Angler an Hafen, Spundwänden u.ä. angeln, wo der Angelplatz gar betoniert oder geteert ist. Auch hier scheiden Banksticks aus.

Oder,.... am See mit Steg. Auf dem Steg kannst Du auch nur schlecht, nen Bankstick rein klopfen.

Oder an Gewässern, an denen Du die Schnur aus dem Wasser haben musst. (gr. Flüsse, Krautbänke,....) -> Highpodeinsatz.
Das bekommst Du mit Bankstsicks nicht wirklich gut hin.

Du siehst,...auch Pods haben ihre Berechtigung. Und eines ist Fakt,..Qualitativ gibt es sehr große Unterschiede zw. 80.-€ Pods und 300.-€ Pods.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Da muss ich dem Schwaben recht geben!


----------



## fcschuppi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Bei schlechten Bodenverhältnissen braucht man halt Rod Pod´s. Ich suche aber immernoch verzweifelt und finde kein Quantum. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Alternative, wenn möglich als 4-Beiner, weil ich das Pod auch manchmal ins Wasser stellen muss


----------



## Carras (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod: Cygnet, Quantum oder Amiaud??*

Hi,

Das "alte" Quantum World Champion Pod, welches dem Grand Snyper sehr ähnelt, wirst Du an sich nicht mehr finden. Evtl. mal auf 3,2,1....gebraucht.

Das neue von Quantum,...ist dem GS aber schon nicht mehr wirklich ähnlich..und auch deutlich günstiger.
Das "alte" von Quantum kostete, an sich das gleiche wie das GS, soweit ich mich da noch richtig dran erinnern kann. Warum das "neue" nun einiges günstiger ist,...???


Alternativen:

hier im Thread wurden eigentlich schon die meisten höherwertigen Pods genannt.

- Grand Sniper (hier gibt ja jetzt die neue Version: "Supreme")
- Filips High Pod Kombi (bei Rodpod.de)
- Filips Rodpod Kompakt 4er

Ansonsten:

Das Mueller Ultra Pod wäre auch eines, ist fast gleich wie das GS von Cygnet.

Worldwide Pod von Solar,..habe es noch nie live gesehen,...habe aber noch nie schlechtes gelesen oder gehört.

Fox Skypod oder Fox Ranger Pod



Gruß

Carras


----------

